# test photo program



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2012)

testing new photo shop program.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok so it worked, photo is still a little large but know I have the tools to reduce the size, I'm learning! It's a crappy photo but was just to learn and test for size. I will try to take some better photos with a back drop and better lighting to post some of my work soon.


----------



## Admin (Jan 14, 2012)

It isn't too large Greg. It's only 299KB and I allow 700KB for that type of file. If it were too large the forum software would have rejected it. 

If you mean it's physically larger than what you personally like to post that's another issue. I don't like the pics too small myself, but yes too large is also bad. I think you sized it just right.


----------



## phinds (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree w/ Kevin, Greg. You sized it just right.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok thanks guys, I was just trying to size it so the readers don't have to scroll, you know fill the screen but not go past it. It's a start and I'm learning. Now I just have to learn the lighting and take some better quality pictures to post, like of some of my projects, shop, lumber I have milled, my chainsaw mill, etc. maybe even an avatar! What fun


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Jan 14, 2012)

I use ScreenHunter Free to crop large size photos and save them as a smaller resolution pic. Easy to use and it's free! No, I'm not a paid spokesperson for them... just a fan of their product!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> I use ScreenHunter Free to crop large size photos and save them as a smaller resolution pic. Easy to use and it's free! No, I'm not a paid spokesperson for them... just a fan of their product!



I just got adobe photo shop, going to play with this a bit but thanx for the info! With the photo shop it will do things I don't even know about yet or will probably ever need.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great Greg. I'm glad to see that you are learning to post some photos. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot more from you now that you have this under your belt.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Looks great Greg. I'm glad to see that you are learning to post some photos. I'm looking forward to seeing a lot more from you now that you have this under your belt.



Oh the pressure! I can make, fix, or build anything, it's this techno crap that I struggle with. Pull the crankshaft out of a chainsaw and rebuild it? no problem. Wire a house for electricity? no problem, Run a boring mill, bridgeport, and metal lathe? no problem. fiddle with a computer? not so much:(


----------

